# Is black water extract good or bad for p's???????????



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

I got some blackwater extract and it says it replicates the amazon, i figured it be good since p's are from the amazon. Is it good for my p's? Has anyone else here used it????


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

ya know, I thought of that too, and the drift wood gives that if ya like it or not...but the water always looks like something could go wrong at anytime and there is no way to tell.....I have that affect in my tank right now, and my P's love it. but for me I took out my drift wood for a break,....but...guess what they miss that affect....so, what would you do. I don't think it harms them but frome experience they seem (in my case) to love it.....ummmm. you do the math...wink


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Will the water stay a kindoff yellowish color or will it go away????


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

And wat if i have the driftwood and the blackwater extract?


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

RedBelly Dom said:


> And wat if i have the driftwood and the blackwater extract?


k here is with my drift wood...no extract....it dose the exact ly the sme
ok so that is not the best pid, bit if you want to see more just let me know....my driftwood hangs.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

look at my water, all i use is driftwood and it gives it that color
View attachment 101237


----------



## chongx (Mar 18, 2006)

i used the black water extract too, and it was a waste of money. it took 2 ounces to turn my 29 gallon lightly brown, it only lasted for 4-6 days. the drift wood i putted in turned the water really dark for about a week, but now its clear, i'd do anything to get somthing that is longer lasting.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Blackwater extract is nice to have if you want that tea color and amazon water. I believe you will need to remove your carbon from your filters.

If you want that tea color, look into peat granules. Add a few to your filter and then add more if you want more color or not.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

is it bad to have your water crystal clear....my mac was captive bread so i dont think its ever seen amazon water


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

bader666 said:


> is it bad to have your water crystal clear....my mac was captive bread so i dont think its ever seen amazon water


I don't think its bad. Its just a thought that piranhas may have better chances of breeding in the amazon water.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

driftwood is all u need


----------



## rubinm (Jan 24, 2006)

i have drift wood and my water is Crystal...... not sure all drift wood adds color..


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

Milo said:


> i have drift wood and my water is Crystal...... not sure all drift wood adds color..


depends on what kind of driftwood. if it is old or birch or fake, it won't change the color. The driftwood releases tinnis in the water. It is not harmful to the fish.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

> QUOTE(bader666 @ Apr 5 2006, 11:16 PM)
> 
> is it bad to have your water crystal clear....my mac was captive bread so i dont think its ever seen amazon water
> 
> I don't think its bad. Its just a thought that piranhas may have better chances of breeding in the amazon water.


so if i dont plan to breed its not needed for my tank


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

blackwater extract usually contains humins and tannins, vitamins and other organic compounds that are found naturally in the amazon. in addition to promoting spawning, it may also improve fish's color, activity, and reduce stress. so its definetly good, not bad for piranhas. the tannins are what tint the water a tea color. tint does not mean cloudy, your water should appear clear, but with a yellowish tint. some driftwood also contains tannins, which is why it also tints water. tannins contain tannic acid, so it will also increase acidity--generally a good thing in creating an acidic, soft water environment. peat contains the vitamins and organics in bw extract. if you have a planted tank, it will do wonders for your plants. if you use carbon however, most of this (especially the color) will be taken out of the water. so, if you're using carbon, there's no point to buying bw extract. i have some bwe and use it occasionally, but in addition to driftwood, i have peat fiber in both my filters. it's a cheaper, longer term solution than buying bottles of bwe. im a big fan of the peat, but you have to watch the ph. mine dipped to low and began killing bacteria, so i've had to add a little crushed coral to a filter to increase buffering and stabilize my ph at about 6.5- 6.8. this gets a little tricky to find a balance, but my plants are thriving and my piranha's seem to love it.

edit: and no, crystal clear water is by no means bad either, its really just up to you and your personal preference of how you want to set up your tank.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

im pretty sure blackwater extract and driftwood do not do the SAME thing(except turn the water yellow), the extract is gonna contain different elements beneficial to your p's water conditions... i use keta-peat nuggets in my filters and use instant amazon for liquid... i like it and my rhom seems to also so... oh and definetly no carbon in the filters otherwise wave it byebye


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

blind-fury said:


> blackwater extract usually contains humins and tannins, vitamins and other organic compounds that are found naturally in the amazon. in addition to promoting spawning, it may also improve fish's color, activity, and reduce stress. so its definetly good, not bad for piranhas. the tannins are what tint the water a tea color. tint does not mean cloudy, your water should appear clear, but with a yellowish tint. some driftwood also contains tannins, which is why it also tints water. tannins contain tannic acid, so it will also increase acidity--generally a good thing in creating an acidic, soft water environment. peat contains the vitamins and organics in bw extract. if you have a planted tank, it will do wonders for your plants. if you use carbon however, most of this (especially the color) will be taken out of the water. so, if you're using carbon, there's no point to buying bw extract. i have some bwe and use it occasionally, but in addition to driftwood, i have peat fiber in both my filters. it's a cheaper, longer term solution than buying bottles of bwe. im a big fan of the peat, but you have to watch the ph. mine dipped to low and began killing bacteria, so i've had to add a little crushed coral to a filter to increase buffering and stabilize my ph at about 6.5- 6.8. this gets a little tricky to find a balance, but my plants are thriving and my piranha's seem to love it.
> 
> edit: and no, crystal clear water is by no means bad either, its really just up to you and your personal preference of how you want to set up your tank.










I typed almost the exact same thing, then I saw this...all that wasted time







Just kididng bro, great answer


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

will it deff. tint my water...and if i leave the carbon in my filter will it get rid of the tint or will it filter out all the good stuff to


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

The carbon removes the tint, which is made up of tannic acids, so I guess yes, it would take out the primary good things about the product


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

there is no sense in putting any beneficial chemicals in your tank if carbon is present!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

i like the look of a crystal clear tank....but im also in to doing anything that will make my P live better.....if my filter will remove all the good sh*t from the water then im not going to use the extract thank you for your help


----------

